# Hole saw arbors . . . . .



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

So far every kit i've seen has that stinking hollow shafted arbor. Our 18v dewalts crush it like a tin can if it binds up. Does anybody make a hole saw kit that has a solid shaft??? :blink: :blink: :blink:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200382891_200382891



These are nice.


----------

